

Samsung overwhelms the tech world by unloading a plethora of gadgets at IFA - GICodeWarrior
http://www.bgr.com/2012/08/29/samsung-strategy-analysis-galaxy-note-series-5/

======
jcmoscon
Is it a macbookPro, an Iphone and an Ipad?

